# Gladiator on Blu-ray



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Bummer! I was looking forward to this on Blu-ray..

Here's details from www.blu-ray.com

_"There is a bit of controversy with one of today's releases, so I'm just going to get this out of the way as quickly as possible to avoid any further distraction. While not a horrible presentation, the Blu-ray release of 'Gladiator' does not live up to the promise of Paramount's Sapphire Series to "present each cinematic gem in the highest quality." The studio used a clearly outdated master for this release......."_

Full story: http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=3349


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow that SUCKS!!! I may still pick it up though just to see for myself!


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Disappointing. :down:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Blockbuster first.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

The flip-side of this is the _Braveheart_ release is apparently one of the best video/audio Blu-Ray discs produced to date. Personally, I may pick up _Braveheart_, but I'm going to wait on _Gladiator_ to see if Paramount goes back and does it right....


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Amazon will have these for $12.99 at some point.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

elaclair said:


> The flip-side of this is the _Braveheart_ release is apparently one of the best video/audio Blu-Ray discs produced to date. Personally, I may pick up _Braveheart_, but I'm going to wait on _Gladiator_ to see if Paramount goes back and does it right....


Apocalypto was awesome, too, as far as one of the best video/audio Blu-Ray.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought this at BestBuy for $17.99 along with Braveheart for $17.99 as a two BluRay deal. Each disc also has a $10 rebate if you already have the DVD (which I do). Mrs. Smiddy and I are going to watch Braveheart again this evening.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Gladiator is one of my all time favorites, so I'm sad to hear the release is not the best quality. I'll wait for a better release before I buy. In the mean time, I'll just watch the HD recording I have on my DVR


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

smiddy said:


> I bought this at BestBuy for $17.99 along with Braveheart for $17.99 as a two BluRay deal. Each disc also has a $10 rebate if you already have the DVD (which I do). Mrs. Smiddy and I are going to watch Braveheart again this evening.


I did the same thing today and also used a BB 10% off coupon, which you're not supposed to use for new releases, but they gave it to me anyway. Also had $10 in BB Reward bucks. $25 out the door for both movies.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm going to wait several months until they go to special. I already own both movies on DVD.


----------

